# norateen and pro anabolic



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

hi as any one tried either of these, PRO ANABOLIC, or NORATEEN, i am new to this seen and just reserching before i buy regards lee


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

LA Muscle products never get good reviews on forums, their stuff is expensive for what it is and gives them a big advertising budget, like Maximuscle, thats why everyone has heard of them.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Norateen was a PH, but is now a mild supp... They just kept the same name...


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks guys , sorry what did you mean by PH?

regards lee


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

have been looking at the pro anabolic, suplement too, any one seen or tried this?

and is the PHD PHARMA whey a good one to buy?

regards lee v


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

leev said:


> thanks guys , sorry what did you mean by PH?
> 
> regards lee


PH = Pro Hormone


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you as is said new to this so just getting used to the lingo lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lee, Pharma Whey is ok but as a forum member you get 25% discount off at www.extremenutrition.co.uk so you'd be better off ordering there using the discount code MCD25.

Our Performance Whey is a 2.4kg tub not a 2.25kg and ours tastes nicer.


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you very much , i have ordered the PDH pharma whey, but will try the extrem one once i finish thanks again


----------

